# Is it just me?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Or does Utah have the simplest draw and application process of any state surrounding us? I've been looking into applying in other states and maybe it's just because I'm used to our system but Utahs website is a lot easier to navigate and find things out .


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would say that Utah has one of the most complicated draws out there. Personally I think that Colorado's is the simplest from what I have seen. One set of points per animal spices, it doesn't matter doe, buck, bull, or cow, and all draws applied for at the same time.

Arizona is also fairly simple but they have different application periods. Now Wyoming gets interesting.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Stick with it 1-I. It takes a little effort to get it figured out but they will all seem simple in time. Let me know if you have any questions about Cal, Nevada, Oregon, Idaho, or Wyoming. -------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Springville, is your offer to 1-eye an open offer? I am curious about Idaho and Wyoming, can I PM you?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anytime.....glad to help.-----SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're not familiar with another state's license application process theirs will be confusing to you. I find Utah's hard to figure out, especially the Mountain Lion regs and apps. But I have to admit it is very tough to navigate the Wyoming big game application section, uh, the whole web site for that matter.

I can answer questions on the Wyoming hunt/applications for anyone.

.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm looking at New Mexico, Nevada , Wyoming , and Colorado.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm looking at New Mexico, Nevada , Wyoming , and Colorado.


new mexico looks at all 3 choices so be sure to list 3, no bonus points so you have just as good chance as a guy that has been applying for 20 years

nevada, ive never dealt with

Wyoming is like kinda like utah, where 75% of tags go to highest point holders then the rest are random so there is almost always at least a chance

Colorado, those who have the most points win, plain and simple


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Colorado does go by points but there is a lot of the state open to OTC elk tags that don't require any points. And for deer there are a lot of good units that you can draw a tag with 0 points. Now if you are a stick thrower then it opens up a whole lot of options for both deer and elk.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> Colorado does go by points but there is a lot of the state open to OTC elk tags that don't require any points. And for deer there are a lot of good units that you can draw a tag with 0 points. Now if you are a stick thrower then it opens up a whole lot of options for both deer and elk.


I am familiar woth colo.. To add to what others have said there are a lot of OTC units there and you can get an either sex tag. However, they just upped the price $200 this year so be ready to pay!!


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> I am familiar woth colo.. To add to what others have said there are a lot of OTC units there and you can get an either sex tag. However, they just upped the price $200 this year so be ready to pay!!


Colorado NR elk tag prices are adjusted to the Consumer Price Index by law so they fluctuate frequently. Here's the documentation from the November Commission Meeting where the prices were set. Elk will be $616, which is $14 more than last year. Statutory Maximum would have been $618. Not sure where you got $200 but that's not the case.

http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Commission/2014/Nov/ITEM25-7-ChW-2-W-15CPI-CONSENT.pdf


----------

